

No-IP Update to Microsoft Takedown – Domains Fully Restored - chippy
http://www.noip.com/blog/2014/07/03/update-microsoft-takedown/

======
chippy
I wonder what new information is going to be released? Something legal in
nature I hope.

"More information surrounding this event will be released within the next few
days, so stay tuned."

